

Android Is Having A Cinderella Moment - bane
http://www.fastcompany.com/1780303/android-is-having-a-cinderella-moment

======
ChuckMcM
short version: 40% smart phones run Android, 28% run iOS, implies that you've
got nearly twice the available market with Android as you do with iOS, doesn't
mention fragmentation in the Android market at all so loses out on the
objectivity measure.

When I first heard Andy Rubin talk about Android he said in that talk that his
#1 goal was to disrupt the phone business. I think that goal has been
achieved. I wish I were eloquent enough to explain the difference between
Android and iOS to developers in a paper, I'd called "The Nordstrom's and the
Flea Market" :-)

